# Eberron Campaign in Atlanta Looking for players



## OptionalRule (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm about to kick off an Eberron campaign in Atlanta Georgia and we're
looking for a new player or two.

We'll be playing in the Northeast Atlanta (North Decatur) Area on
Saturdays from about 1pm to 5pm every week.

The current group ranges from late 20's to late 30's and enjoys being
social, taking part in game plots, fast action, and generally have a
fun and mature gaming attitude.

We're looking for 1 or 2 gamers who enjoy playing with other gamers, can bring some character to the game and with generally good social skills.

The campaign itself will have slower exp progresson than normal, tactical players are welcome but power gamers need not apply.

If you're interested checking the group out drop me a note at streamweaver@mindspring.com or reply here.

If you want to check out a bit more information about the game you can check out our game forums here

- Streamweaver


----------



## diaglo (Dec 2, 2004)

Alejandro lives in Decatur. he was running an AU campaign until the birth of his child. perhaps you can get him to give it a go. another possible from his group is Tej.


howandwhy99 is in another Eberron campaign but it is shifting to Tuesday nights. i'm not sure if he will be able to do the Tuesday game. but the old time was Sat. and he lives and works near Emory.


----------



## OptionalRule (Dec 9, 2004)

Added my email above for contact.  I should have thought of that in the first place.  Still looking to add a player or two.


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 9, 2004)

Where you live, Streamweaver?  I'm in Decatur, near the corner of Clairmont and N. Druid Hills.

If you still have openings in January, I know a ton of gamers at Emory, and some of them might be interested.


----------



## OptionalRule (Dec 9, 2004)

We're right down the street from you on Valleybrook Road, right by the North Dekalb Mall.  With the holiday's here we'll probably only work in 2 sessions before NY Eve so we should still have some openings.  It's a 4 person group right now but I'd like to go up to 6.


----------



## OptionalRule (Dec 10, 2004)

Updated the starter post with the url for our game forums.


----------

